# The Great Brighton Debacle (people seuing over jumps)



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

What should have Brighton done? 

A little background. Last year I Brighton was measuring their jumps (angles and distances and what not). I knew right then and their that there was something wrong. 

Lack of snow in Utah has meant that this year has been pretty tough. I bought Brighton and Snowbird season passes. Because of the lack of snow I've been mainly riding park (Ie Riding brighton alot). The only reason I buy my Brighton pass is for their park. Well, come February, I figured they were not building jumps cause there wasn't enough snow. But somehow they figure out how to build 2 kickers overnight for a competition. So us Brighton kids are there looking on really stoked to hit them the next day. Bam!! They knock down the lips making them rollers.  Another couple weeks go by and then they put them back up for a comp again and then completely flatten them out. Only now, in the third week of March have they decided to put up jumps. But not only that you have to take a test to ride them and pay 5$ for a special park pass. 

I literally have not hit a park jump this whole season. 

I've written a couple letters and here they are. 
Me offering to help


> I would like to give you guys some advice on the current situation of your park PLEASE MAKE SURE THIS DOES NOT FALL ON DEAF EARS! I put some serious thought and effort into this and you can really benefit from this. I’d really like the president of Brighton to see this if possible.
> 
> Firstly, I'm pretty sure you are being sued for your jumps. I saw them investigating them last year and I've heard rumors. I'm a senior in Mechanical engineering and I would like to help in whatever way I could with the court case. I have studied up on the lawsuit at Summit at Snoqualmie. I emailed the lawyer in charge of that case and actually got him to respond. In my email I told him how frivolous his case was because you cannot design jumps to be the same. He told me that one reason that he won the case is that because Snoqualmie refused to have Engineers anywhere near the case. They felt it would be detrimental to the case. Well I’m an engineer with 6+ year of serious snowboarding and I can personally testify to the fact that jumps cannot be engineered. You cannot put pen to paper and make a jump. You have to be out there in the elements feeling the snow and conditions. For someone to even measure the angles and distances on the jumps (as they did in My o My last year) is absurd. You can’t measure that stuff and expect to come up with some sort of quantifiable data. The only way that information would do any good to anyone would be if there were some sort of speedometer for skies and snowboards. Even then there are far too many variables in the equation to expect any degree of confidence when going off jumps. It’s 100% feel and experience. No design of jumps is going to make for fewer injuries. PLEASE CONTACT ME IF I CAN TESTIFY IN YOUR CASE! I could also provide other seasoned engineers (ones who hit jumps as I do) to testify as well.
> 
> ...


Me speaking with the general manager at Brighton (The highest guy there).


> Unsatisfied Customer at Brighton Do not forward to Randy Doyle
> 
> I spoke with Randy Doyle at Brighton last Saturday about their terrain park. Here is my current situation. I have bought two season passes this year, one to Snowbird and one to Brighton. I bought my season pass to Brighton for their terrain park. Here are my dilemmas and how Randy addressed them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Reserved for me


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

if youre that kid on facebook I just ripped your ass lol o and youre a fucking idiot


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Where in the hell do ride if this doesn't piss you off?


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

You are on drugs mate. It is easily possible to mathematically calculate a safe angle for the jump/kicker and a safe amount of table/down slope for the corresponding angle. Freestyle skiing already has such metrics and guides. Frankly I am a little confused why an Engineer if indeed you are one would be so quick to want to jump into court and argue something that is actually relatively easy to calculate.

I am not arguing that the lawsuit might be stupid but frankly the argument you can't design safe jumps with a little math is silly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

zenboarder said:


> You are on drugs mate. It is easily possible to mathematically calculate a safe angle for the jump/kicker and a safe amount of table/down slope for the corresponding angle. Freestyle skiing already has such metrics and guides. Frankly I am a little confused why an Engineer if indeed you are one would be so quick to want to jump into court and argue something that is actually relatively easy to calculate.
> 
> I am not arguing that the lawsuit might be stupid but frankly the argument you can't design safe jumps with a little math is silly.


Cause the main variable in the equation is speed. Id gladly except your argument the second they make a god damn speedometer for a snowboard.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

not-ewrx said:


> Where in the hell do ride if this doesn't piss you off?


Im a Brighton pass holder for 13 years now ... theres not a kicker in my o my that you cant replicate on Milly. Open your eyes and get out the park .. the whole mountain is a park except on Milly you dont wait in line.


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

not-ewrx said:


> Cause the main variable in the equation is speed. Id gladly except your argument the second they make a god damn speedometer for a snowboard.


So how do they quote speed values in ski races?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, you're pretty worked up over the lack of some jumps.

Personally, I agree that the resort doesn't have to let their customers know. Sure, it would be nice for them to be more open, but I don't see how you can hold them to it. And there isn't a reason to compensate someone if they are still allowing you to do the jumps, just for extra money. I think you just need to go somewhere else or find something else to enjoy on the mountain.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Not-ewrx, how old are you? Really. I ask because, after reading your letter, I would automatically discount you and toss your letter in the garbage.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I actually understand the frustration here. Especially if the resort was advertising jumps when there are none. That is classic false advertising. He already stated that the snow isn't to his liking so he just wants to do park. Picky? Maybe, but still. He bought a season pass expecting the advertised jumps. Brighton is at fault here for misleading their customers.

Put it this way, if you ordered what you thought was a black snowboard and received a pink one instead, you would be pretty upset would you not? Major difference is, you can return a snowboard. You can't return a season pass.

As for engineering jumps, I think it depends on the situation. I don't think resorts send out engineers to design jumps. They operate the machinery and start building them. Only thing to do after that is make sure it's nice and flat, the lip is not too kinked, and draw the blue lines.

When it comes to competition, I'm sure they do have engineers building those massive jumps. Especially pipes. Pipes have to be engineered. Distance between walls, angle of lips, spacing of the hits (blue lines).

The OP is right, I don't see any way around the speed issue. It is all feel. You either clear it or you don't. Too fast and you go overshoot. Too slow and you catch the flat.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Leo said:


> I actually understand the frustration here. Especially if the resort was advertising jumps when there are none. That is classic false advertising. He already stated that the snow isn't to his liking so he just wants to do park. Picky? Maybe, but still. He bought a season pass expecting the advertised jumps. Brighton is at fault here for misleading their customers.
> 
> Put it this way, if you ordered what you thought was a black snowboard and received a pink one instead, you would be pretty upset would you not? Major difference is, you can return a snowboard. You can't return a season pass.
> 
> ...


the advertisements that the OP is talking about is the park descriptions on the park website. It does not say anything specific other than in My O My there are a variety of jumps and rails. In that park this season there have been no kickers but there are still huge rollers that are more than ample for jumping. So no Brighton was not misleading the OP just has too narrow a view of what constitutes a jump. Hes a typical new school park kid whose grown up with hand made parks ( warning old man rant forthcoming). He thinks a jump is only something with a wedge on it made by the park crew. He doesnt know theres a myriad of amazing hits all over the mountain. One of the best is RIGHT NEXT TO THE MY O MY PARK and its nicknamed Iron Maiden ( OP you havent ever wondered where all those locals are going right beside the park on a good pow day? ). Brightons top two parks are very unique in that they change things in them daily. Only the lower Majestic park is relatively the same all season because its mainstays are four huge jibs made from old lift tower supports and are actually anchored into the ground. Even then the other things around them change every couple of weeks. So going to the terrain park website and crying foul by pointing at one picture is unrealistic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Not-ewrx, how old are you? Really. I ask because, after reading your letter, I would automatically discount you and toss your letter in the garbage.


I'm 24 years old. I'm an engineer not and English major.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> the advertisements that the OP is talking about is the park descriptions on the park website. It does not say anything specific other than in My O My there are a variety of jumps and rails. In that park this season there have been no kickers but there are still huge rollers that are more than ample for jumping. So no Brighton was not misleading the OP just has too narrow a view of what constitutes a jump. Hes a typical new school park kid whose grown up with hand made parks ( warning old man rant forthcoming). He thinks a jump is only something with a wedge on it made by the park crew. He doesnt know theres a myriad of amazing hits all over the mountain. One of the best is RIGHT NEXT TO THE MY O MY PARK and its nicknamed Iron Maiden ( OP you havent ever wondered where all those locals are going right beside the park on a good pow day? ). Brightons top two parks are very unique in that they change things in them daily only the lower Majestic park is relatively the same all season because its mainstays are four huge jibs made from old lift tower supports and are actually anchored into the ground. Even then the other things around them change every couple of weeks. So going to the terrain park website and crying foul by pointing at one picture is unrealistic.


I know of lots of jumps over on mili. I'd say because of the jump situation I've seen more of the mountain this year. Sure they are fun, but i'm not going to be progressing my riding on them. 

Plus, I didn't by my Brighton pass to free ride. That's why I have a Bird pass. The Bird has really awesome natural hits. I learned 540s there. I've tried 720s but there is a limit on what you can _learn_ on a natural feature. I set this year to improve my kicker riding this year and be able to spin 7s but it hasn't happened. Also free riding is really hard on you. You can only absorb so much chop and land on so many moguls before you stop going that big on natural stuff.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> the advertisements that the OP is talking about is the park descriptions on the park website. It does not say anything specific other than in My O My there are a variety of jumps and rails.


I'm a little confused... the advertisement stated there are jumps in My O My park, but you said there were no kickers. Were the huge rollers in My O My or some other run? Either way, the discussion on that is becoming highly technical. On the vast average, the ad was misleading I'm guessing. I'm willing to bet most park riders are park rats. Obviously they won't be thinking about natural features like a rider like you or me would be hitting.

Did the OP overreact? I think so. But like I said, I understand the frustration. What would I have done? Look for other terrain to tear up. I'll take natural hits over anything in the park any day of the week.

You could also try writing a complaint to the BBB. Worked wonders for the three times I had to use them.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

not-ewrx said:


> I know of lots of jumps over on mili. I'd say because of the jump situation I've seen more of the mountain this year. Sure they are fun, but i'm not going to be progressing my riding on them.
> 
> Plus, I didn't by my Brighton pass to free ride. That's why I have a Bird pass. The Bird has really awesome natural hits. I learned 540s there. I've tried 720s but there is a limit on what you can _learn_ on a natural feature. I set this year to improve my kicker riding this year and be able to spin 7s but it hasn't happened. Also free riding is really hard on you. You can only absorb so much chop and land on so many moguls before you stop going that big on natural stuff.


I understand your logic here. My advice is ironcially buy a pass at the Canyons. Brighton doesnt not have the jumps and never has. I think your initial error was buying a pass at Brighton solely for park. The canyons has an excellent jump line built in the painted horse park of 20 30 35 feet and they are more step ups than booters and have done wonders for my jumping enjoyment.

p.s. drop off of pioneer and there three kickers built in the back country on the small plateau you can learn anything you want there and they are built below the huge tree covered face that in 13 years I have never seen a slide on.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Leo said:


> I'm a little confused... the advertisement stated there are jumps in My O My park, but you said there were no kickers. Were the huge rollers in My O My or some other run? Either way, the discussion on that is becoming highly technical. On the vast average, the ad was misleading I'm guessing. I'm willing to bet most park riders are park rats. Obviously they won't be thinking about natural features like a rider like you or me would be hitting.
> 
> Did the OP overreact? I think so. But like I said, I understand the frustration. What would I have done? Look for other terrain to tear up. I'll take natural hits over anything in the park any day of the week.
> 
> You could also try writing a complaint to the BBB. Worked wonders for the three times I had to use them.


the rollers are on my o my .... the my o my park is a small trail that they decided to build a park on about 5 years ago. It was always a trail that most folks except a few free riders avoided. the three jumps are actually three natural rollers that have snow pushed on to them to accentuate the natural terrain. sometime its three jumps ( a small med and large ) on each hit, sometimes its two jumps, sometimes its one jump one rail and sometimes its one rail. However its always large and jumpable regardless of if there is a kicker on it or not. (even the OP said hed gone to flat on the last hit this season so obviously there is the capability to jump). Its just a bit more to it than hitting a kicker. When they dont have the kickers you have to have more knowledge of free riding and know to ollie prior to the greatest apex of the roller. While you may not go 15 feet high you will get good length and then of course gain air on the backside as the roller drops out. Like I said the two top parks are constantly changing and crying foul is nitpicking. Its like hes bought a copy of Madden 08 and hes pissed he doesnt have current rosters. Brighton covers their ass by saying its a "variety" and its always "changing."


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

If you were an Engineer you would know that you can calculate and design a jump mathematically using classical mechanics formulas such as Horizontal Displacement...

The difficulty rating of each jump is based off of the distance traveled, so if you are building a XL jump that sends people 40ft you can calculate how big it needs to be based on the velocity of the object, the vertical rise and the angle of the jump. 

*IT'S SCIENCE*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

bakesale said:


> If you were an Engineer you would know that you can calculate and design a jump mathematically using classical mechanics formulas such as Horizontal Displacement...
> 
> The difficulty rating of each jump is based off of the distance traveled, so if you are building a XL jump that sends people 40ft you can calculate how big it needs to be based on the velocity of the object, the vertical rise and the angle of the jump.
> 
> *IT'S SCIENCE*


Once again velocity is key in any equation. Velocity is highly variable even if you try to eliminate variables there is just too much variance. It's 100% feel. To think that you can just fly off a jump because it was _designed
_is ludicrous.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

im not even gonna claim engineer but I do understand the OP's statement about the variable of speed... you can figure out how to build safely a jump but going way too slow or way too fast can negate all said computations and still make the jump dangerous... its an interesting theory/debate


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> im not even gonna claim engineer but I do understand the OP's statement about the variable of speed... you can figure out how to build safely a jump but going way too slow or way too fast can negate all said computations and still make the jump dangerous... its an interesting theory/debate


I even emailed the layer in the monumental jump case a Snoqualmie and he said that he was very intrigued to hear form me. He said that Snoqualmie refused to have any engineers present during the case. I'm not saying that you can't design jumps, sure you can, i'm saying that it's pointless because so much of it is pure feel. 

I always tell people I rather have the guy that rides the hill 100 days a year build my jump than someone who is just punching numbers saying "this jump has a good design".


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

not-ewrx said:


> I'm 24 years old. I'm an engineer not and English major.



You are still a student or a freshi out of school. You are not an experienced engineer by any means. I graduated from the U with a mechanical engineering degree and I can write just fine. The stereo type that engineers cannot write well is simply not true. Engineers need to write well for a multitude of reasons I wont get into. And they do so for sooo much of their career. Stop perpetuating the untrue stereo type for your sake, you know, being an engineer and all.

If you go to the U you have to write a lot and write well. 

And the dude who asked your age did so justly, your writing makes you seem immature. 


Yes you can use physics to design a bomb ass kicker! duh


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

My opinion....resorts lie...always have, always will....they measure with rubber rulers and it seems around here the owner's of these resorts have sold their souls. On another the other hand, I get the issue and it sucks not to get what you expect but....get used to disappointment. At powder they boast a spring session with a pipe that doesn't exist until the week before the comp....so we all suck because we don't get shit for time in it.... and then other resort riders come and dominate....it's easy pickin's for them! I stay warm and fuzzy because a pipe is just something to do when there is no fresh snow....although it has been a shitty year for pow I have managed to get fresh turns all but once or twice I have gone.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

not-ewrx said:


> Once again velocity is key in any equation. Velocity is highly variable even if you try to eliminate variables there is just too much variance. It's 100% feel. To think that you can just fly off a jump because it was _designed
> _is ludicrous.


There isn't as much feel as you would think. The run up to Jumps are designed specifically so that you will have enough speed to achieve that said distance. An experienced snowboarder will understand this and will be able to correctly gauge the speed necessary to make the jump correctly and not fall short or go too long as to miss the tranny. It's easy to calculate the delta of the velocity that is optimal and from there you can take more statistical information when you have people riding the jump to get the standard deviation for the velocity that people hit the jump with. Once you have the standard deviation of the velocity you can then change the angle of the jump or give the rider more or less run up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Monster Man said:


> You are still a student or a freshi out of school. You are not an experienced engineer by any means. I graduated from the U with a mechanical engineering degree and I can write just fine. The stereo type that engineers cannot write well is simply not true. Engineers need to write well for a multitude of reason I wont get into. And they do so for sooo much of their career. Stop perpetuating the untrue stereo type for your sake, you know, being an engineer and all.
> 
> If you go to the U you have to write a lot and write well.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm a snowboarder, not a nerd:cheeky4: I'm a senior at the U. We're building a carbon fiber snowmobile frame. 
I just finished writing a proposal for a $83,000 estimate and I put a little more effort into that. When I bitch at people online I don't really care.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

not-ewrx said:


> Ok, I'm a snowboarder, not a nerd:cheeky4: I'm a senior at the U. We're building a carbon fiber snowmobile frame.
> I just finished writing a proposal for a $83,000 estimate and I put a little more effort into that. When I bitch at people online I don't really care.



Nice! That sounds like a cool senior project. Bamberg is a stud. 

Also, I understand about neglecting grammer and such on forums....

And I agree the velocity variable will be unknown to all but the designers.


I didnt mean to sound so harsh bro. We are initiates of the same kind!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

not-ewrx said:


> Ok, I'm a snowboarder, not a nerd:cheeky4: I'm a senior at the U. We're building a carbon fiber snowmobile frame.
> I just finished writing a proposal for a $83,000 estimate and I put a little more effort into that. When I bitch at people online I don't really care.


For a University senior I am appalled at your lack of knowledge.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

bakesale said:


> There isn't as much feel as you would think. The run up to Jumps are designed specifically so that you will have enough speed to achieve that said distance. An experienced snowboarder will understand this and will be able to correctly gauge the speed necessary to make the jump correctly and not fall short or go too long as to miss the tranny. It's easy to calculate the delta of the velocity that is optimal and from there you can take more statistical information when you have people riding the jump to get the standard deviation for the velocity that people hit the jump with. Once you have the standard deviation of the velocity you can then change the angle of the jump or give the rider more or less run up.


and thus Bakesale brings us full circle as to why there is now a small quiz and a specific pass for this area of the mountain .... im taking this as a win :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jmho, snoqualmie's counsel did a lousy job at jury selection...they failed to get a real rider or skier on the jury and apparently the injured was clueless about what he was doing.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> jmho, snoqualmie's counsel did a lousy job at jury selection...they failed to get a real rider or skier on the jury and apparently the injured was clueless about what he was doing.


Thats why there is a Liability release on the back of your ticket and a Liability Notice sign posted at the park entrance.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

bakesale said:


> Thats why there is a Liability release on the back of your ticket and a Liability Notice sign posted at the park entrance.


yep that is for sure true but theres also lawyers out there who always see the potential for dollar signs and will try all sorts of inventive measures to get a case into court hoping for either an award or an out of court settlement. What we need in this country is a frivolous lawsuit law.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

burritosandsnow said:


> yep that is for sure true but theres also lawyers out there who always see the potential for dollar signs and will try all sorts of inventive measures to get a case into court hoping for either an award or an out of court settlement. What we need in this country is a frivolous lawsuit law.


No the American legal system needs a bigger overhaul than that. Juries shouldn't be awarding damages, in fact they should have absolutely no place whatsoever in Tort law. Also they need to get rid of the pain and suffering damages as well as punitive damages. In Canada you can only sue for actual proven monetary loss. So if you got injured in an accident and couldn't work for 6 months then you could only sue for 6 months wages, also in Canada, Liability Waivers are iron clad unless you can prove gross negligence on the part of the resort.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

First of all, if you're going to bring up engineered jumps and their credibility, lets point out the Quarter-pipe Terje set the world record on was designed on a computer, taking in factors such as speed, minimal G-forces, and optimal height. Yes there's variables, but it comes down to the rider at that point.

Second, I don't care how crazy or improperly made the jump is. The resort is not responsible for an individual making individual decisions. It said he overshot the landing by 37 feet. 37 FEET! What happened to look before you leap? Had this person known what they were doing they would've known on the run-in that they were going way too fast. He made the choice to hit it, whether it was properly designed or not. If you're not sure of your run-in speed, watch where others start who land properly.

How many times have you all seen a kid/person riding up the lip clearly out of control and flailing onto their back. If we had a lawsuit every time an idiot hurt themselves there would be no parks at all. Just another case of people suing others due to their own stupidity.

Lastly, if you're not happy at the resort for what they did about the pass, just cut your losses and ride somewhere else. If you're not having fun there then go somewhere you'd enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

good lord this whining is annoying.

i'll be honest - i stopped giving a shit about the op's cause when he worded the poll "_Do nothing (screw their customers)_". that option is so loaded. so you think they're screwing their customers? others in the thread disagree.

when you word the poll like that, you're not interested in a discussion or a debate, you just want your whining validated.

the moronic spelling and grammar just make the whole exercise more of a joke. i have no sympathy but i will pass you a tissue if you like...

alasdair


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

heres a fast park edit from the parksite to help illustrate the areas were talking about

Brighton Terrain Park Blog


----------



## ride801 (Mar 6, 2010)

Brighton is the shit. Jumps or no jumps. Just be glad they are there now, and pity the park crew guy who has to sit in that tent.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man there's a giant gaping whale vagina in here and it's starting to smell up the place. Sack up and fucking deal with it parks are a priviledge not a right. I love the use of "hardcore" in your letter that's so fucking awesome. Newsflash 95% of riders are not "hardcore" and don't give a shit if there's no jumps. You had the potential to win me over but fuck it you just made me angry and as far as I can tell you're just a giant fucking dildo that needs a pimp slap from someone that lived through the years of no air, hand dug half pipes, and jumps that were never maintained. Sack up deal with it and live and learn.

Now stop being a whale vagina!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

To the OP:
*"SEUING"?! Really?!*I get what you're saying with your argument, but jumps CAN be engineered and have been for years(google "Snow Park Technologies"), so there goes the "engineering" credibility you wanted. Also, you need a grammar check; "Firstly" is not a word(neither is "seuing"), and you need to fix that and the other numerous errors if you want to be taken seriously.

That said, it sounds like the Brighton rep you spoke with seemed like a complete douche with no regard for their guests, so Brighton has just lost my future biz as well. I'll take his advice and head to The Canyons or Park City if thats how they choose to operate their business..;


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> That said, it sounds like the Brighton rep you spoke with seemed like a complete douche with no regard for their guests, so Brighton has just lost my future biz as well. I'll take his advice and head to The Canyons or Park City if thats how they choose to operate their business..;


awesome. obviously, there is only one side to this story and it's the op's and he's completely objective.

i hate this shit - brighton loses a potential customer because you read some whinging post from a moron on the internet with absolutely no idea of its veracity. truly awesome. brighton's probably better off without both of you.

alasdair


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing I just didnt want to come back to the seemingly dying thread. How does the Op know who those people were. They could have been anyone from someone redeeming vouchers, industry press, to a family who won some promotion. Plus if you were talking to him as he was doing this it sounds like you were interrupting him and he just didnt have the time or patience for that. This situation reminds me of the "dont shop at sierra thread" where the OP went at Sierra guns blazing and then got pissed he was stone walled. Mad? Fine, but go in be civil be rational and try to get your point across. I always try to give anyone the benefit of the doubt when dealing with them even if im upset. If im personally attacked then ill get more defensive or up my aggro level.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> That said, it sounds like the Brighton rep you spoke with seemed like a complete douche with no regard for their guests, so Brighton has just lost my future biz as well. I'll take his advice and head to The Canyons or Park City if thats how they choose to operate their business..;


Sweet....I am pretty sure as I have stated in previous posts....you weren't welcome anyway.....I would hate for you to have to deal with the "ugly utah scenery" and the Meth heads.....you should really avoid this state all together....

Sorry...had to ....I was biting my tongue so hard it was bleeding....


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> awesome. obviously, there is only one side to this story and it's the op's and he's completely objective.
> 
> i hate this shit - brighton loses a potential customer because you read some whinging post from a moron on the internet with absolutely no idea of its veracity. truly awesome. brighton's probably better off without both of you.
> 
> alasdair


LOL, just like how this forum is better off without you and your worthless opinions. If Brighton was an amazing resort, I probably wouldn't be swayed, but when comparing it to others even in the basin, I'd say its mediocre overall. So, after hearing this and how much it "sucks", "blows", and is "boring" from so many other people(on the forum and not), I think I'll take my money and time elsewhere


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

CaptT said:


> Sweet....I am pretty sure as I have stated in previous posts....you weren't welcome anyway.....I would hate for you to have to deal with the "ugly utah scenery" and the Meth heads.....you should really avoid this state all together....
> 
> Sorry...had to ....I was biting my tongue so hard it was bleeding....


Again, you coming out of nowhere with rude comments and describing another psycho habit of yours... its still no wonder why your husband left you and your kids hate you :laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

oooooo....how original.....get some new material douche....


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

CaptT said:


> oooooo....how origional.....get some new material douche....


Its not meant to be original nor is it a joke; you really are just a rude, nasty person which is part of the reason your husband moved on and your children hold a deep contempt for you. Why don't you stop throwing out unsolicited insults on this forum, stop posting numerous threads and posts about your alcoholism(you are a parent, its time for you to grow up) and why don't you go spend time with your kids or do something productive instead of taking out your bitterness on the cool, helpful members of this forum... :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

wow...your so observant.....I am really impressed with your homework...funny thing is you can see what a great person you are in this one thread, let alone the other asinine comments you have made to others.....if your trying to hurt my feelers your going to have to try much, much harder.....see I know who I am.....and I also know that i little penis makes for a huge attitude.....


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

CaptT said:


> wow...your so observant.....I am really impressed with your homework...funny thing is you can see what a great person you are in this one thread, let alone the other asinine comments you have made to others.....if your trying to hurt my feelers your going to have to try much, much harder.....see I know who I am.....and I also know that i little penis makes for a huge attitude.....


:laugh:
You tell me to be original, then you throw out a penis size joke; really?! Do any guys ever actually get offended by your "you must have a small dick" jokes? LOL

Nobody is trying to hurt anyone's feelings, you are just a complete bitch and need to be called out on it. We were all discussing the topic at hand and then you came out of nowhere with a "you're not welcome in Utah anyway" rant, and hijacked the thread. If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all; if you do decide to just continue insulting people on this forum, I will continue to point out exactly why you are so miserable, mean, and a waste of everyone's time. Keep it up though, you're just funny in a sad way now :laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Lets recap on how "cool" and helpful you really are here:





ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOL, just like how this forum is better off without you and your worthless opinions. If Brighton was an amazing resort, I probably wouldn't be swayed, but when comparing it to others even in the basin, I'd say its mediocre overall. So, after hearing this and how much it "sucks", "blows", and is "boring" from so many other people(on the forum and not), I think I'll take my money and time elsewhere


 


ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOL, someones getting testy!
> I was being nice but lets be real:
> 
> 1.Jeeps FUCKING SUCK. They are cheap pieces of shit that are made for retards who can't afford anything with real value and who are too stupid and arrogant to admit they bought crap vehicles.
> ...





ComeBack_Kid said:


> I reworded your quote so that everybody could cut through the bullshit and understand what you are saying.. The main point is that you are too stupid to even argue with. You are defending the idea that all the military does is kill, and that their only purpose is as killers, and that they do NOTHING else...
> 
> If you can't see why thats completely, 100% irrefutably wrong, then you are beyond stupid. Good luck with that. :laugh:





ComeBack_Kid said:


> You might be retarted...Seriously. I cant even argue with anyone who thinks "killing" is all the military does, because you have the grasp on this of a 10-year-old with down syndrome. I, like most others think the Iraq/Afghanistan wars are a joke, but the majority of our military's time is not spent "killing" as you seem to agree with. I don't just look at words on paper, The majority of it the military's money is spent on DEFENSE projects and peacekeeping, which is why we have troops stationed in most of the countries around the world.
> 
> If you were even slightly educated or intelligent you could understand that your retarted "Iraq is all about oil" argument is simply just you shouting out what you have heard before so you can feel smart(Fail). If you understood anything about the way the military functions or how it spends its money(hint: the majority is not in Iraq OR Afghanistan) then maybe you could start to understand the complexities of the situation. Until then, you are just another mindless idiot chanting the same "No Blood for Oil" speech with no idea whatsoever what you are really talking about, and no comprehension of what our military does.
> 
> Good job "Rasmasyean", you just won snowboardingforum.com's FAIL-of-the-year award!





ComeBack_Kid said:


> All the losers(thats you) hate the greats at the top(thats America).
> 
> Btw, an American invented snowboarding. So honestly, just say thank you and then go fuck yourself :laugh:


 
"WOW. I am shocked at how ABSOLUTELY PATHETIC you are that you are now stalking my posts and just wrote a 30-minute reply that SAYS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING other than "I have no life so getting attention from strangers on the internet means everything to me". Congrats on that" 



"Normally I'd reply and embarrass you by pointing out your desperation and ignorant/simply wrong statements(like chastising me for "name-calling" in the same post you call me a "babbling baboon" amongst other 1920s era insults), but my god, I'm sure with your complete lack of a life I'm sure you'd just spend another hour clogging up the message boards, and quite frankly I take pity on dorks. Consider your dumb, pathetic, nerdy ass pardoned the embarrassment"

"Again Sam, another FAIL on your part. 
Its funny and sad to see someone like you who cares SO MUCH about strangers' opinion on the internet. I was momentarily flattered, but then reflected on how pathetic you are. Despite what you say (in a ridiculous amount of paragraphs, illustrated with a complete lack of a point other than basically admitting how much of a loser you are) I could shut down every little insult you have, but AGAIN, I take pity on you." 

"Its really sad that you spend your life worrying about what people say on the internet, I feel sorry for the day you look back on your life and realize you've wasted it being a dork and an asshat. Your life and both posts are all FAILURES Sam, and frankly you're just beneath me. Keep talking though, losers like yourself always need to sound tough on the net when in reality you'd never say any of this to me face to face and if you did I'd beat the shit out of you before you finished your first sentence. Keep talking internet tough guy I always get a quick laugh out of it"






Your awesome.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thread is done...


----------

